# Tank for sale with linkage



## jim wayne (Oct 24, 2013)

*sold now/ Tank for sale with linkage*

Sold/Selling this routed wood tank off  bike in picture with linkage. Not selling bicycle.. Doing a motorbike setup now...
I had tank on a 50s straight bar Amf bike. Full size bike. $50. shipped. 
Includes hanging tank mounting straps. All homemade tank stuff. 1 decal shot on left side.
I am in Wa. state. Postal m.o. payment or cash only. Price includes all shipping cost etc.. priorty mail.
Thank you


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 28, 2013)

That's an excellent job, Jim! Still, we need to keep FS/Trade posts in the *Classifieds* forum and avoid any crossposting, not to mention missed selling opportunities from those who might not be thinking to look elsewhere.


----------



## jim wayne (Nov 18, 2013)

*sold*

thanks!:eek:


----------

